# Retlaw, vortrit and theCaptn' have a 3-way dutch rudder



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

. . who knows where it will go from there!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 28, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2010)

Pics, cause we all obviously want to see retlaws dick


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Pics, cause we all obviously want to see retlaws dick


 
He wants to show it, so DRSE intel suggests


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 28, 2010)

Retlaw and Vortrit in a 69 with DRSE scribed on one of thier asses,


----------



## Tesla (Dec 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## awhites1 (Dec 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Retlaw and Vortrit in a 69 with DRSE scribed on one of thier asses,



hey! hey! hey! come on now... thats way outta line. we're only talking 3 way dutch rudders. thats... thats just out there.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Retlaw and Vortrit in a 69 with DRSE scribed on one of thier asses,


 


Whatcha gone do when I come for you !!   This shit im on for the 14weeks is making me real horny bro...  You may turn into my next victim !


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Pics, cause we all obviously want to see retlaws dick



You come to NJ and ill show it to you in person and then stick it in your rectum !


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 28, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> . . who knows where it will go from there!


   Geez I never knew you cared ??  lol


----------



## vortrit (Dec 28, 2010)

I got the snacks for the after-party.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 28, 2010)

3:47        
	

 Add to 
	

 Added to queue

What What in the butt


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 28, 2010)

1:22        
	

 Add to 
	

 Added to queue    Advice From Moojby bps301364,601 views

UNCUT TOO


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2010)

Retlaw said:


> Geez I never knew you cared ??  lol


 
aww . .  of course I care, read my signature man!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 29, 2010)

Vortrit, Retlaw and the Captain
Sharing a dutch rudder
They ran out of astro lube
So they grabbed a tub of butter
Vortrit was the first to cum
Retlaw shot off next
The captain grabbed his fishstick 
And came upon thier Pecs
Retlaw really liked it 
Rubbing it on his gut
He grabbed the Captains fishstick 
And jammed it in his butt


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Vortrit, Retlaw and the Captain
> Sharing a dutch rudder
> They ran out of astro lube
> So they grabbed a tub of butter
> ...


 

Holy smokes !


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 22, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Vortrit, Retlaw and the Captain
> Sharing a dutch rudder
> They ran out of astro lube
> So they grabbed a tub of butter
> ...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 29, 2012)

More gay vortrit.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 29, 2012)

R.i.p. Retlaw.


----------



## bdeljoose (Jan 29, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> R.i.p. Retlaw.


 
What happened to retlaw ?


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 29, 2012)

No idea. Aids?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 29, 2012)

prison?


----------



## secdrl (Jan 29, 2012)

REDDOG309 said:


> prison?


 
This ^^^


----------



## secdrl (Jan 29, 2012)

New Jersey Prisons.


----------



## withoutrulers (Jan 29, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> What happened to retlaw ?


It was a semen overdose. Worst bukkake accident in film history.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2012)

This vorte must have had a bad week at devry becausehe want my attention


----------



## secdrl (Jan 30, 2012)

Dark Geared God said:


> This vorte must have had a bad week at devry becausehe want my attention


----------



## Imosted (Jan 30, 2012)

secdrl said:


>


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 30, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> It was a semen overdose. Worst bukkake accident in film history.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 31, 2012)

bdeljoose said:


> What happened to retlaw ?


 
........  IM BACK COCKSUCKERS !  Lean,mean, cut ,buff and tan !


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 31, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> ........  IM BACK COCKSUCKERS !  Lean,mean, cut ,buff and tan !






Where you been Retlaw?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 31, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Where you been Retlaw?


 
I was away @ work 3 mnths in Jersey City, NJ, this place is like the fucking south Bronx no time to even wipe my ass bro and were not allowed to use co computers for anything but work. I bet Reddog thought I was locked up? lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 31, 2012)

Retlaw said:


> I was away @ work 3 mnths in Jersey City, NJ, this place is like the fucking south Bronx no time to even wipe my ass bro and were not allowed to use co computers for anything but work. I bet Reddog thought I was locked up? lol



I damn sure did, glad to see you back brother,


----------



## vortrit (Jun 5, 2015)

withoutrulers said:


> It was a semen overdose. Worst bukkake accident in film history.



Film at 11.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2015)

Lolz bump


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2017)

bdeljoose said:


> What happened to retlaw ?



Probably in prison taking it in the ass again.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2017)

Lmao Retlaw THAT guy


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Lmao Retlaw THAT guy
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



One time he tried to have phone sex with me. Like prison phone sex. I'm dead serious.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2017)

I believe you! lol 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------

